# Biggest Loser Camp



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, thank goodness you have him. Poor baby.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Poor thing - that is the equivilent of two Bradys. Stock up on string beans.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> Poor thing - that is the equivilent of two Bradys. Stock up on string beans.


Was at Sams today getting the Large Cans of green beans.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Smith's had a sale recently on green beans -- 50 cents/can. I bought 2 cases. Looks as if Buddy will be eating beans for quite a while. How can people be so cruel as to let their dogs get so obese?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh wow. Thank goodness he's with you! He does have the sweetest face though


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh wow, that is a BIG BOY! Does he have any hip/knee issues at that weight?!

He is in good hands now!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, he'll definitely be getting the green bean diet! I hope he can lose that weight easily!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh poor baby! You will have him fixed up in no time. What are people thinking? Just throw him the bag?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh Lordy!!

He is going to look like a completely different dog when he is at an appropriate weight!
PLEASE take regular pictures and video as he makes his way through BL Camp!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh poor boy! Thank you for taking him in and helping him. Can't wait to see the transformation.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my, how sad he's at that weight. Thank goodness he'll be getting into a healthier dietary lifestyle.

The very first intake I did for one local rescue was for a pair of previously adopted dogs the owner could not continue to care for. DH and I met her at the pre-determined location and our jaws dropped when she got the two dogs out of her SUV. One was about 118 pounds and the other was about 127! :uhoh: We had a small SUV and it was tiny back in the cargo area! I was so shocked I asked the owner what she was feeding the dogs. Her response:"well, I used to feed them Old Roy, but then I got this job where I needed to leave early every morning so I just threw a bunch of those big Milk Bones in their bowls and they ate those"......uh, those poor dogs were getting no nutritional value at all--no wonder they were obese! They were adopted by a lovely retired couple who got their weights down steadily. They moved to Santa Fe and traveled to and from Santa Fe and Florida in an RV, giving that pair the lives they truly deserved--spoiled, cherished and well cared for. Both dogs ended up getting cancer and I cannot help but think their previous diet of Old Roy, then Milk Bones contributed to that.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Beginning of last year my two weighed 140lbs and 130lbs, now 116/128lbs. You have alot of work ahead. Fastest way is with a bike. Raw working for me also.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow that's a big boy!!! The poor thing.  I look forward to seeing the end result once you've worked your magic with him. TG he's with you!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

poor boy i hope you get his weight down. But i would like to say that it is quite easily for a dog to get overweight, Specially here at my place as my mum has a bad habit of throwing food out the door. Shelley has just got to look at food and she gains weight. 

My mum complains if i go to put her on a diet eg her diet normally is 1 cup of kibble 1 cup beans. Also with Shelley if put on a diet she tends to eat everything in sight eg dirt,sticks etc.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness. He's huge!

I am glad he's there with you and your crew. He's in great hands!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He didn't look so big in the first pic but the second pic tells it all. I'm sure he's going to be very fit with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my, poor guy. He's definitely in the right place with you, his transformation will be amazing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my that weight just makes me cringe. Poor pupper. I'm looking forward to hearing about his progress.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

How could someone do that to their Golden... no excuses! That just enrages me. Thank goodness that you are helping to save him. 

He is like the equivalent of ALMOST 3 Lady's (only 20 pounds shy of it)! Man oh man!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

poor pupper


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Today we started our walking... we went for 3 short walks and he loved it and wanted to go more. Im starting him out with short walks and we will build up our distances....Abbie has kept him moving inside and he has been chasing her around the house..when he cant catch her, he stands there and barks at her until she comes and lays down.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Today was Bill's first weight in, He HAS LOST 12.5 POUNDS IN 10 DAYS!!! Whoo Hooo....Went from 131.5 pounds to 119.00


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Way to go, Bill!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

If anyone can get Bill into shape it will be you.
I am SO HAPPY HE LOVES TO WALK!!

What a pretty boy he is!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to go!!
Waiting for the day when he can keep up with Abs! ;-)


----------

